# On the dangers of Zionism (Stephen Sizer)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 24, 2021)

While I am not opposed to the Israeli state existing (nor is the author cited below), I do see a real danger in Christians offering uncritical support to Israel:

... fear of being accused of anti-Semitism for challenging the Zionist agenda is enough to keep many evangelicals under their beds. In my view, and that of an increasing number of other evangelicals, it is time to speak out because Christian Zionism has become a formidable and dangerous movement. By portraying the modern state of Israel as God’s chosen people on earth, the role of the church has been reduced in the eyes of many to providing moral and biblical justification for Israel’s colonization of Palestine. Those who oppose her are demonized. While not all Christian Zionists endorse the apocalyptic views of Hal Lindsey and Tim LaHaye, the movement as a whole is nevertheless leading the West, and the church with it, into a confrontation with Islam. Using biblical terminology to justify a preemptive global war against the ‘axis of evil’ merely reinforces stereotypes, fuels extremism, incites fundamentalism and increases the likelihood of nuclear war.

Stephen Sizer, _Zion's Christian Soldiers: The Bible, Israel and the Church_. Kindle Edition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Joshua Davis (Feb 24, 2021)

The worship of the state of Israel is rampant in the contemporary american church, strangely, even in some reformed environments...which makes zero sense...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Feb 24, 2021)

The hyper, unwavering support for modern Israel is rooted in pre-mil dispensationalism. Some of that has its roots in the extreme over reaction to the Jewish Holocaust, as though Germany was a Christian state and Hitler a God fearing believer. Wanting to prove that Christians don't actually hate Jews, pre-mil eschatology created an end times myth for American Christians to prove they weren't like the National Socialists.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joshua Davis (Feb 24, 2021)

I agree 100%...the rothschild/darby/schofield influence has played a big role as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Feb 28, 2021)

Joshua Davis said:


> The worship of the state of Israel is rampant in the contemporary american church, strangely, even in some reformed environments...which makes zero sense...


Rejection/ignorance of Covenant theology is characteristic of much of modern Evangelicalism. This had led to a failure to understand that all the Covenant promises of God were fulfilled in Our Lord Jesus (Gal 3:16) and not in the Jewish people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VilnaGaon (Feb 28, 2021)

Joshua Davis said:


> I agree 100%...the rothschild/darby/schofield influence has played a big role as well...


I read some where that General Allenby who conquered Palestine in 1917 was of Brethren background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

